
Running Java in JavaScript - nreece
http://ejohn.org/blog/running-java-in-javascript/
======
Zak
Ok, so it's kind of cool as a demonstration of programming skill, but I have
to ask why. Is there that much existing Java code that people want to run
inside web pages using Javascript? Are there that many people who would rather
develop using Java instead of Javascript plus a library that abstracts away
the browser differences?

------
tlrobinson
This is about as useful as that Ruby interpreter written in JavaScript.
Without the libraries that help make a language good it's nothing but a neat
trick.

